# Στίχοι από το Leaves of Grass - Walt Whitman



## azimuthios (Aug 24, 2014)

Μια γρήγορη βοήθεια, παρακαλώ! :) 
Έχει κανείς μεταφρασμένο το _Φύλλα της Χλόης_ του Γουίτμαν; 

Αν ναι, θα ήθελα τους ακόλουθους στίχους, παρακαλώ πολύ: 

"The spotted hawk accuses me,
he complains of my gab.

I too am not a bit tamed,
I too am untranslatable."

και

"This is what you shall do,
love the earth and sun and animals,
despise riches,
stand up for the stupid and crazy..."

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ, προκαταβολικά!


----------



## Earion (Aug 27, 2014)

Το πλουμιστό γεράκι πέφτει κατ’ απάνω μου και με κατηγοράει· γκρινιάζει για την τόση μου φλυαρία και για την άργητά μου.

Είμαι ανήμερος κ’ εγώ, κ’ είμαι αμετάφραστος,
Μπήγω κ' εγώ τη βάρβαρη στριγγλιά μου απάνωθε απ’ του κόσμου τις σκεπές.

Walt Whitman. _Φύλλα χλόης_. Ελληνική απόδοση Νίκου Προεστόπουλου, προλογικό σημείωμα Άγγελου Σικελιανού. Αθήνα: Βιβλιοπωλείον της Εστίας, 1956, σ. 135.

Το άλλο απόσπασμα είναι από τον πρόλογο του ποιητή (από την πρώτη έκδοση του 1855). Δεν έχω τη μετάφραση.


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2014)

Για να καταλάβουμε καλύτερα τη «φλύαρη» μετάφραση θα πρέπει να έχουμε πλήρες το πρωτότυπο:

The spotted hawk swoops by and accuses me, he complains of my gab and my loitering.

I too am not a bit tamed, I too am untranslatable,
I sound my barbaric yawp over the roofs of the world.


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 27, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Εάριον! Τόσο παλιά η μετάφραση, ε; Κι από τότε κανένας δεν το τόλμησε; Περίμενα πως θα υπήρχε... 

Παραθέτω και τη μετάφραση που έχω βάλει ως τώρα, έτσι για σύγκριση και σχόλια: 

Το παρδαλό γεράκι με κατηγορεί,
παραπονιέται για τις φλυαρίες μου.

Ούτε εγώ είμαι εξημερωμένος,
κι εγώ είμαι αμετάφραστος.


Κι επειδή μ' ενδιαφέρει η μελέτη και σύγκριση των παλιών και νέων μεταφράσεων ποίησης, παρατηρούμε σε πάρα πολλές μεταφράσεις του '50, '60 κυρίως μια γλώσσα πομπώδη, κάπως φτιαχτή για να συμβαδίζει με τον απόηχο του στίχου και σίγουρα πιο λόγια και πολύπλοκη με λέξεις που σπάνια χρησιμοποιούνταν ακόμα και τότε. Εν ολίγοις, μια ποίηση για λίγους και μορφωμένους αναγνώστες. Αργότερα, όμως, και ευτυχώς κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, η ποίηση και συνεπώς η μετάφρασή της προσέγγισε περισσότερο το κοινό, θέλησε να αποκτήσει αναγνωστικό κοινό, να γίνεται ακόμα και σύνθημα στα χείλη κάποιων φανατικών αναγνωστών της. Επομένως, οι λέξεις έγιναν πιο γήινες, πιο απλές, οι συντάξεις καθημερινές, ακόμα και λαϊκές ή "σπασμένες", για να γίνονται κατανοητές, να αποτυπώνονται εύκολα στη μνήμη και να δίνεται η ουσία (που είναι και το νόημα) και όχι η όψη του στίχου, η βιτρίνα (συλλαβές, σημεία στίξης ή ακόμα και ο ήχος).
Η σύγχρονη αμερικανική ποίηση με επιδράσεις από τους μοντερνιστές των αρχών του 20ου αιώνα, αλλά φυσικά και τους Μπητ ή την ελλειπτική ποίηση του σήμερα το έχει καταφέρει αυτό. Δείχνει έναν δρόμο, όπου η ποίηση μπορεί μεν να μη γίνεται κατανοητή (λόγω του αφηρημένου της μορφής της), αλλά οι λέξεις στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις θα είναι οικείες στους αναγνώστες και θα διαβάζεται δίχως τη βοήθεια λεξικού, αφού το ζητούμενο είναι η αμεσότητα μεταξύ ποιητή και αναγνώστη και ο διάλογος και όχι ο εντυπωσιασμός ή η επίδειξη ευρυμάθειας που αποτελούσε ενδεχομένως ένα ζητούμενο από τον ποιητή του παρελθόντος και τον μεταφραστή του.


----------



## Themis (Aug 27, 2014)

Προσωπική προτίμηση: θα υπήρχε καλύτερη ροή με αντιστροφή της σειράς των λέξεων στο "κι εγώ είμαι αμετάφραστος", δηλαδή να γινόταν "είμαι κι εγώ αμετάφραστος". Επίσης το "παρδαλό" έχει κάποιες ενοχλητικές συνδηλώσεις. Αν δίνεται η έμφαση στην πολυχρωμία, θα προτιμούσα το "πλουμιστό", ειδάλλως κάτι στεγνό-περιγραφικό ("στικτό" ή "πιτσιλωτό"). Αγνοώ όμως αν το spotted hawk σέρνει μαζί του συνδηλώσεις.


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 27, 2014)

Πιτσιλωτό το είχα στην αρχή. :) 

Ναι, έχεις δίκιο για την αντιστροφή των λέξεων. 

Επίσης, να συμπληρώσω ότι δεν είναι για βιβλίο. Αλλιώς θα το παίδευα για βιβλίο και αλλιώς για την τηλεόραση (λόγω χρόνου κυρίως). ;)


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2014)

Αναρωτήθηκα πώς αλλιώς λέγεται αυτό το γεράκι με τα στίγματα, αν είναι το βραχοκιρκίνεζο, που το λένε και αερογάμη (_Falco tinnunculus_).

Δεν είναι κάποιο συγκεκριμένο είδος της Β. Αμερικής και δεν ξέρω τι σήμαινε ή τι συμβόλιζε για τον Γουίτμαν ούτε αν έχει κάποια ιδιαίτερη σημασία για τον αναγνώστη της εποχής του Γουίτμαν. Αναζητούσα δηλαδή αν θα ήταν σκόπιμο να αφήσουμε στην μπάντα τα στίγματα και να πούμε κάτι πιο εκφραστικό. Δεν κατέληξα πουθενά, μόνο σε αποκλεισμούς, δηλαδή να μην το πούμε ξεφτέρι ή μπούφο ή αερογάμη...


----------



## Themis (Aug 27, 2014)

Τρία πουλάκια κάθονταν και στίχους μαγειρεύαν.
Είν' το ξεφτέρι στα ζερβά και δίπλα του ο μπούφος,
το τρίτο το καλύτερο είν' ο αερογάμης
που όλο με κατηγόραγε ότι σαχλαμαρίζω...
:blush:


----------



## daeman (Aug 27, 2014)

nickel said:


> Αναρωτήθηκα πώς αλλιώς λέγεται αυτό το γεράκι με τα στίγματα, αν είναι το βραχοκιρκίνεζο, που το λένε και αερογάμη (_Falco tinnunculus_).
> ...


A spotted dick well spotted, I'd say.  The proof of the pudding.


----------



## Earion (Aug 27, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Εάριον! Τόσο παλιά η μετάφραση, ε; Κι από τότε κανένας δεν το τόλμησε; Περίμενα πως θα υπήρχε...



Στη Biblionet βλέπω ότι έχουν μεταφραστεί τμήματα του έργου του, όχι ολόκληρο. Επίσης στο Πλέθρον ο Βλαβιανός έχει μεταφράσει επιλεγμένα κομμάτια.


----------



## daeman (Aug 27, 2014)

...
Do you like Walt Whitman?






- Yes, I like Walt Whitman very much. Leaves of "Glass." [sic]

- What?

- Nothing. I said, "Do you like Walt Whitman?"

- Walt Whitman?

- Yes. I like Walt Whitman very much. Very good, the Leaves of "Glass." Leaves of "Glass."



"Vision di pietà, di onta e afflizione, |
O sight of pity, shame and dole!

Orribil pensiero, un’alma in prigione." |
O fearful thought —a convict soul.

Walt Whitman. |
The Singer in Prison


Spoiler



- Una bella finestra. Importante, una finestra in prigione, no?

- Bob, what the hell are you doin'? 

- I make "hay" window. Huh? 

- That's good, Bob. 

- Excuse me. Do you say in English, "I look "hat" the window," or do you say in English, "I look "hout" the window"? 

- Well, in this case, Bob, I'm afraid you gotta say, "I look at the window."


[...]

I never ask-ed this man if he liked Walt Whitman.


----------



## Earion (Aug 28, 2014)

Αντιγράφω από το βιβλίο: _Walt Whitman_ (Μετάφραση εισαγωγής Γιώργος Σπανός, μετάφραση ποιημάτων Χάρης Βλαβιανός. Αθήνα: Πλέθρον, 1986, σ. 69-70):

Ο Βαλερύ Λαρμπώ, στη μελέτη που προτάσσεται των _Εκλεκτών έργων_ του Γουίτμαν το 1918 ... διαπιστώνει: «Δέκα χρόνια αφότου ο Ε. Α. Πόε, στη διάλεξή του _Ποιητική Αρχή_, διακήρυξε ότι είναι αδύνατα τα σχοινοτενή, επικά, διδακτικά και λοιπά ποιήματα, γεννιόταν, στην ίδια την Αμερική, το πιο μεγάλο από τα μεγάλα διδακτικά ποιήματα που έχουν ποτέ γραφτεί». Από την πλευρά του ο Λιούις Ουντερμάγιερ, στον πρόλογό του στο βιβλίο _Modern American Poetry_ (Νέα Υόρκη: Harcourt, Brace and Co, 1942) συνιστά: ο Γουίτμαν πρέπει να διαβαστεί όχι όπως διαβάζουμε μια συλλογή λυρικών ποιημάτων, ζυγίζοντας και εκτιμώντας την κάθε στροφή ξεχωριστά, αλλά όπως διαβάζουμε ένα επικό ποίημα, αφήνοντας την κίνηση, τη διόγκωση της φωνής να συμπαρασύρει τους στίχους». Συνειδητός, διδακτικός, επικός. Αφού είναι λοιπόν έτσι, δεν είναι διόλου εκπληκτικό το γεγονός ότι ο Γουίτμαν πραγμάτωσε ένα βιβλίο ενιαίο, έκδηλα αρμολογημένο.

Αν όλα ήταν τόσο απλά και στην πραγματικότητα, δεν θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα. Όμως τότε και ο Γουίτμαν δεν θα ήταν ο Γουίτμαν, και το πρόβλημα υφίσταται. Είναι, πράγματι, αξιοσημείωτο το γεγονός ότι, συνειδητός και ηθελημένος, ο Γουίτμαν αποδεικνύεται ωστόσο σαν ένα από τους πιο αυθόρμητους ποιητές που έχουν ποτέ υπάρξει. Η έμπνευσή του αναβλύζει αδιάκοπα. Είναι τόσο έκδηλα εμπνευσμένος που οι κατήγοροί του δεν δίστασαν να τον μεμφθούν για τους αυτοσχεδιασμούς του. Διδακτικός και επικός, παραμένει ωστόσο και λυρικός. ... Τραγουδά το Σύμπαν, τη ζωή και το θάνατο, τις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες, την Αμερική, την επιστήμη, την «πανάρχαια υπόθεση» ή τη «μεγάλη ιδέα», τις πολεμικές ή απλώς πολιτικές αρετές, τη συντροφικότητα και τη δημοκρατία. ... Ο Μπάρροουζ είχε δει σωστά όταν βεβαίωνε ότι ο Γουίτμαν ήταν πάνω απ’ όλα ο «ποιητής της προοπτικής» και ότι το έργο του είχε τη δύναμη «να γκρεμίζει τα εμπόδια αντί να τα ορθώνει» και «να στήνει τον αναγνώστη πάνω σ’ ένα λόφο κι όχι σε μια γωνιά». Ως επικός και διδακτικός ποιητής, ο Γουίτμαν είναι ταχτικός, ταξινομημένος, δουλεμένος. Ως λυρικός ποιητής όμως έχει αμεσότητα, δεν είναι προβλεπτός, ακόμα και για τον ίδιο τον εαυτό του.

Για τον Αζιμούθιο (#4).


----------



## Earion (Nov 3, 2014)

Το διάστικτο γεράκι εφορμά πάνω μου και με κατηγορεί, παραπονιέται για την φλυαρία μου και την αδράνειά μου.

Και εγώ είμαι ανήμερος, και εγώ είμαι αμετάφραστος,
Ξεφωνίζω τη βαρβαρική μου υλακή πάνω από τις σκεπές του κόσμου.

Ουωλτ Ουίτμαν. _Το τραγούδι του εαυτού μου_. Μετάφραση Ζωή Ν. Νικολοπούλου. Αθήνα: Εκδόσες Ηριδανός, 2006, σ. 109.


----------

